# Samsung NP530U3C-A01DE Ultrabook || SSD-Einbau



## heArt(chor) (27. August 2012)

Halli hallo liebe Community,
als Eigentümer eines *Samsung NP530U3C-A01DE *bin ich auf die Idee gekommen, die interne Festplatte (gewöhnliche HDD mit 500Gb Speicher) gegen eine SSD mit 256Gb Speicher auszutauschen. Nun stellen sich mir zwei Fragen:

1. Muss die SSD eine bestimmte Bauhöhe vorweisen oder kann ich beherzt zu jedem Produkt greifen, das eine Größe von 2,5" besitzt? (habe selbst keine Angabe über die Bauhöhe gefunden)
2. Gibt es bestimmte Empfehlungen, welche SSD ich einbauen könnte, um eine hohe Leistung zu erzielen (max. 300€ Preis)? 

Ich freue mich über jede Hilfe, vielen Dank im Voraus


----------



## fadade (27. August 2012)

In Ultrabooks finden sich üblicherweise 7mm-Modelle.
Ich habe z.B. in meinem Arbeitsnotebook eine Crucial M4 Slim mit 128GB; für mich vollkommen ausreichend. Mit 300€ kannst du dich aber bestimmt auch nach 256GB-Varianten umsehen. Samsungs 830 oder die Corsair Force GT sind auch sehr schnelle SSDs, wobei das u.U. auch zu Lasten des Stromverbrauchs geht. Sprich einige Modelle verbrauchen mehr Strom als gewöhnliche Festplatten und demzufolge sinkt auch die Akkulaufzeit!
Mit der Crucial M4 Slim habe ich allerdings 45-90Min Akkulaufzeit gewonnen


----------



## heArt(chor) (27. August 2012)

Danke für die Antwort  

Dann werde ich mich nach diesen Modellen umschauen und gegebenenfalls eine dieser Baureihen kaufen.
Kurze Frage noch, die mir vorhin noch eingefallen ist: Besitzen Ultrabooks bereits den neuesten SATA-Standard?


----------



## Keks19 (4. September 2012)

Hallo,

mich treibt in letzter Zeit ebenfalls dieses Thema umher (besitze ebenfalls genanntes Ultrabook)...

Mir reichen 128GB, aber mich würde vorallem mal interessieren, ob sich der integrierte Expresscache, der durch SSD-Einbau eigentlich überflüssig sein sollte, als normale Festplatte nutzen lässt? Hat das vll. schon jemand getestet oder gelesen?
Für welche SSD hast du dich entschieden heArt(Chor)?

Und mich würde ebenfalls interessieren ob es überhaupt Sinn macht nach den ganzen utopischen Geschwindigkeitsangaben der Platten zu gucken, wenn Ultrabooks nicht über den aktuellsten SATA-Anschluss (Sata III?) verfügen.


----------



## Heretic (4. September 2012)

Auch , wenn das Ultrabook nur S-ATA II schnittstellen hätte , wovon ich aber mal nicht ausgegehe. Dann ist ne SSD trotzdem noch deutlich schneller als eine Festplatte. 
Die Zugriffzeiten einer SSD sind davon ehh unbetroffen und das ist ja auch einer der Kampfpunkte bei einer SSD.

Bleibe trotzdem bei normalen SSD die haben sich bisher als zuverlässig durchgesetzten. Kanidaten wie die von ADATA oder die Crucial V4 (afaik noch nciht aufen Markt) würde ihc noch zeit geben um ishc zu etablieren. Gerade bei den Preisen machts ehh kaum unterschied ob kleine oder schnellste SSD.

MfG Heretic


----------



## fadade (4. September 2012)

Also einige Ultrabooks besitzen auch schon den neuesten SATA-Standard, aber ob du nun 300MB/s hast oder 500MB/s ... das merkst du im Prinzip nicht, da es einfach eh viel zu schnell ist, bzw. andere Übertragungen (LAN/USB/...) bremsen.
Hauptsache ist, dass eine SSD eine sehr geringe Zugriffszeit bietet und das merkt man dann doch schon 

Üblicherweise kann man (verlöteten) Expresscache nicht als zusätzliche HDD nutzen; und wenn es möglich sein sollte, dann muss dazu irgenwas im Gerätemanager stehen und die Datenträgerverwaltung (Windows) muss das Cache-Gerät auch irgendwie anzeigen. Ansonsten gibt es vielleicht "spezielle" Programme, die das zugänglich machen. 
Wobei es dann eigentlich wesentlich einfacher ist sich z.B. eine Express-Card zuzulegen mit ~8-16GB und die als kleine HDD zu nutzen ....


----------



## Keks19 (6. September 2012)

Mein Gerätemanager zeigt mir sogar an, dass 2 Laufwerke verbaut sind. 1. HDD und 2. SanDisk SSD i100 24GB
Komischerweise stand im Angebot des Ultrabooks nur 16GB Express-Cache. Sollte ich hier die größere Variante erwischt haben?


----------



## fadade (6. September 2012)

Na sei doch froh 
Ggf. kannste die HDD bzw. ja SSD dann einfach "formatieren" und tatsächlich als weiteren Datenspeicher verwenden. Ich vermute mal, dass es sich dann sogar um ein mSATA-Modell handelt, was aber eigentlich eher unwahrscheinlich ist ...


----------



## Keks19 (26. September 2012)

fadade schrieb:


> Na sei doch froh
> Ggf. kannste die HDD bzw. ja SSD dann einfach "formatieren" und tatsächlich als weiteren Datenspeicher verwenden. Ich vermute mal, dass es sich dann sogar um ein mSATA-Modell handelt, was aber eigentlich eher unwahrscheinlich ist ...


 
Naja, vermute, dass das Ganze nicht viel mit "Glück" zu tun hat. Wird sicher bei allen Ultrabooks dieses Modells so sein, weshalb jedoch nur 16 GB Expresscache angegeben werden weiß ich nicht. (Die US Variante NP530U3C-A01US wird auf der Samsung HP mit 24 GB Expresscatche angezeigt) Ich würde auch darauf tippen, dass es sich um festgelöteten Speicher handelt, wie es bei machen Desktop-mainboards der Fall ist. In den "Samsung Easy Settings"wird mir der EC mit 17,86GB Gesamtgröße angezeigt- können also schonmal keine 16GB sein. Aber auch keine 24GB, da selbst durch die Umrechnung der Bytes (1024er Schritte) deutlich über 17Gb verfügbar sein müssten.
Ich werde nun in wenigen Tagen meine Samsung 830 SSD in der 128 GB Variante einbauen. Es wäre natürlich schön, wenn ich den Expresscache als zusätzlichen Speicher für Daten nutzen könnte. Aufgrund der Tatsache, dass das Ultrabook noch relativ neu ist, konnte ich noch nicht so viel diesbezüglich finden. Hatte gehofft, dass sich der Threadstarteer mal zu Wort meldet, aber...

Da ich vermute, dass sehr wahrscheinlich auch noch andere User diese Idee haben (werden), dokumentiere ich mal mein Vorgehen beim Einbau und der Einrichtung. Sollte jemand noch eine Lösung für mein bevorstehenden Problem (s.o.) parat haben, immer her damit.


----------



## fadade (26. September 2012)

Gut, also die Sache mit den Platzangaben ist von Hersteller zu Hersteller unterschiedlich. Der eine hält sich an die offiziellen Richtilinen, der andere schreibt, dass 1000MB = 1GB sind usw.
Leider gibt es dort auch keine verbindlichen Vorgaben für die Anbieter/Softwarehersteller, dadurch können eben auch verschiedene Angaben für das gleiche Gerät entstehen und nur das Bauteil im Inneren selbst weiß wieviel Platz es hat 
-> 17,86GB würden am ehesten noch zu 16GB passen ...

Deine Dokumentation wäre natürlich lobenswert und würde das Forum wieder etwas bereichern


----------



## Keks19 (27. September 2012)

So Liebe Gemeinde, es ist soweit.

Gestern erhielt ich meine Samsung 830 in der 128GB Version (ohne Einbaukit und Krimskrams, nur die SSD, Handbücher und CD). Wie dem auch sei, als erstes muss ich mal loswerden, dass der Einbau und auch die Inbetriebnahme deutlich einfacher waren als ich es mir anhand anderer Forenbeiträge vorgestellt hatte.
Dazu muss ich aber auch sagen, dass ich von vorn herein zu der bewährten Methode der CD/DVD Installation tendierte. (Habe einfach ein X-beliebiges DVD-Rom Laufwerk aus meinem Standrechner ausgebaut und mithilfe eines IDE zu USB Datenkabels und dem dazugehörigen Stromadapter extern an mein Ultrabook (Samsung Series 5 NP530U3CA01) angesteckt.

Aber nun von ganz vorne und ohne unnötig viel Schnickschnack.
1. Ultrabook vorsichtig im zugeklappten und von allen Stecker befreiten Zustand auf eine Schaumstofffolie gelegt, sodass man gut an die "Wartungsklappe auf der Unterseite kommt)
2. Wartungsklappe aufschrauben und vorsichtig, aber dennoch mit etwas "Nachdruckdruck" öffnen. (Diese scheint nicht für den häufigen Wechsel der Komponenten gebaut worden zu sein)
3. HDD inkl. Halterahmen an den 4 Schrauben gelöst und den Sata Strom/Daten-Stecker VORSICHTIG lösen.
4. Dann weitere 4 Schrauben aus dem Rahmen entfernen, sodass die HDD frei liegt.
5. Nun die Schritte 4-1 wieder in umgekehrter Reihenfolge mit der SSD ausführen (Achtet darauf, dass die SSD, wie die HDD "verkehrt" herum in den Rahmen geschraubt wird)
6. Ultrabook ist wieder verschlossen und nur der Stromstecker steckt.

Hardwareeinbau abgeschlossen, weiter mit der Softwarekomponente.

7. Startet das Ultrabook und drückt sofort F2 oft hintereinander, bis ihr ins Bios kommt.
8. Am besten ihr geht erstmal unter den Reiter "Advanced" und ändert den Punkt "Fast-Bios Mode" in disabled um, dadurch habt ihr etwas länger Zeit um F2 am Anfang zu drücken, falls ihr das Bios nochmal aufrufen müsst.
9. Achtet darauf, dass der Punkt "AHCI Mode Control" auf "Auto" steht.
10. Jetzt noch die Bootreihenfolge ändern, damit wir später das Windows-Setup starten können: Unter dem Reiter "Boot" müsst ihr hierzu im Bios den Punkt "Boot Device Priority" aufrufen und dann durch Drücken von F5 bzw. F6 die Bootreihgenfolge so ändern, dass "USB CD" an erster Stelle steht. Wenn ihr Windows über einen USB Stick installieren wollt, dann natürlich "USB" wählen. An 2ter Stelle dann die Sata HDD setzen (eig. ist ja die SSD gemeint)
11. Jetzt DVD-Laufwerk per USB anschließen (evtl. schauen, dass es nicht der USB 3.0 Port ist wg. evtl. Komplikationen aufgrund der noch fehlenden Treiber), die Windows DVD rein und neu starten.
12 Ihr kommt nach etwas Wartezeit dann ins Windows Installationsmenü, wo ihr den Anweisungen folgt.
13. Nun seht ihr bei der Übersicht die zur Verfügung stehenden Laufwerke, demnach solltet ihr a) die SSD von Samsung sehen und b) die integrierte SSD alias Expresscache. Da ihr letzteren bei reinem SSD-Betrieb nicht mehr als Auslagerungsplattform für häufig genutzte Daten brauchen werdet (die eingebaute SSD über nimmt die Aufgabe ohnehin)  könnt ihr diese formatieren und als neues Medium (17,86GB bei mir) erstellen. Die Windowsinstallation sollte aber unbedingt auf der richtigen SSD erfolgen.
14. Aufgrund der Installations-Methode via DVD müsst ihr sicherlich länger warten, bis Windows komplett installiert ist, ggü. der Variante via USB, aber da dies absolut reibungslos verläuft und ihr währenddessen ja nicht vorm PC sitzen müsst, denke ich, dass das zu verkraften ist.
15. Ist Windows fertig installiert könnt Ihr noch im Suchfeld der Startleiste "Computerverwaltung" eingeben und per Enter bestätigen, dann unter dem Reiter Datenträgerverwaltung (rechts) sind nochmal die zur Verfügung stehenden Speicherplattformen dargestellt. Die 17,86 GB Variante solltet ihr dann per Rechtsklick/Formatieren per NTFS formatieren. Ob ihr diese dann später wie ich als Musik oder als Datenspeicherplatz anderer Art verwendet, bleibt euch überlassen, ihr habt also dann wenigstens noch knapp 18GB zusätzlichen Speicher zur Verfügung.

Wie gesagt, bei mir hat alles reibungslos funktioniert und auch die Probleme mit der Installation auf der SSD statt auf dem Expresscache-Modul bleiben mir (dank USB-DVD_ROM-Methode?) erspart.

Ich hoffe euch gelingt es genauso. Ich nehme an, dass es mit anderen SSDs (z.B. Crucial M4 Slim) ebenso verlaufen sollte. Wichtig ist nur, dass es sich um eine SSD mit 7mm Bauhöhe handelt


----------



## Late (28. November 2012)

Ich hoffe mir ist niemand böse wenn ich das nochmals hoch hole:
-Zum einen finde ich im Handbuch nichts dazu, dass man die Festplatte tauschen kann/darf, kommt man also wirklich ohne weiteres und ohne ein Garantie-Siegel zu brechen ran?
-Ist der Express Speicher nicht trotzdem noch schneller als die SSD? Dann wäre es doch sinnvoll darauf das Betriebssystem zu installieren. 18GB sollten für Windows 8 locker reichen.


----------



## Heretic (28. November 2012)

Schön geschrieben und erklärt. Freut mich , dass es geklappt hat und jetzt alles läuft 

@Late:

Also es wird eigendlich geduldet , weil einerseits exestiert ja kein Siegel an dieser öffnung (CPU und so schon) und es gab einmal ein beschluss. Das bei Fertigrechnern gewisse dinge gewechselt werden dürfen.
(frag mich aber nicht nach der News keine ahnung wo die rumfliegt.)

Ob jetzt der Expresschache schneller ist ist fragwürdig. Da es keine Flüchtger speicher wie der Ram ist wird er wohl auch am Controller hängen und somit ehh irgendwo bei Sata3 Standart limitiert werden.
Zumal das ganze auch relativ unmerklich wird. Ne SSD hat ja schon ernorm power. Ob man da jetzt noch den Unterschied feststellen würde ist fragwürdig würde ich sagen.

So hast du jetzt aufjedenfall alles schön sauber. Ich hätte Win auch auf die SSD gepackt.

MfG Heretic


----------



## Late (28. November 2012)

Das ist was dran, die zweite Festplatte mit den 24 GB ist dann halt nicht so 100% sinnvoll, für Windows würde das genau passen. So würde mir jetzt nichts einfallen was da dann drauf soll.

Auf jeden Fall Danke für die schnelle Antwort!


----------



## cosmic7110 (29. November 2012)

Moin Leute,

nun wollte ich in mein NP530U3C A05 eine Samsung 830 256GB verbauen, naja soweit so gut passt alles. ABER! Sobald ich das book einschalte läuft es kurz und an und geht gleich nachm Bios sofort wieder aus und startet neu, aber nur mit der SSD mit einer alten supertalent SSD läufts ebenso wie mit der normalen HDD... sieht für mich nach zuviel Leistungsaufnahme aus, allerdings hat die 128er Version ja die gleichen Daten. Ich habe nun mal eine Crucial M4 bestellt und werde am Freitag berichten.


----------



## Heretic (29. November 2012)

Zuviel Leistungsaufnahme  Das glaub ich eher weniger. Wenn eine HDD läuft , dann auch eine SSD. Die 830 zieht ja gerade mal 2 Watt oder so. Ne HDD zieht da deutlich mehr !
Wenn es jedoch stimmt würde ich mir eher um den Lappi allgemein sorgen machen als um die SSD.

Hast du vor einbau der 830 im Bios auf ACHI umgestellt ?

Hast du den mal versucht. Die 830 an ein anderes Gerät anzuschließen. Auch , wenn die 830 eine fast gegen 0 laufende Ausfallquote hat. Kann es immer mal vorkommen , das ein Herstellungsfehler 
oder Transport schaden vorliegt.

MfG Heretic


----------



## cosmic7110 (29. November 2012)

stimmt leider nicht, die originale platte ist mit 0,8A angegeben, die 830 mit 1.6A max Leistungsaufnahme und mit anderen platten rennt das ding, schreibe ja grad darauf. die SSD selber läuft ja auch in einem normalen Rechner.

hab alles durchprobiert im Bios... kommt mir halt selber spanisch vor. Samsung ist da wohl auch nichts bekannt wobei ich nicht mit einem Techniker sprechen konnte.


----------



## Late (3. Dezember 2012)

Nochmal kurz: Irgendwie erkenne ich hier Samsung NP530U3C-A01DE 33,8 cm Ultrabook silber: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör auf der Unterseite nicht diese Möglichkeit das Ultrabook zu öffnen 
Geht das mit genau diesem Modell also?


----------



## Heretic (3. Dezember 2012)

Produkt Bilder müssen nicht immer der Wahrheit entsprechen. So findet man z.B beim ersten bild ein voll abgeschlossenes Case von unten wieder. Einige Bilder später ist erkenntlich , dass unten eine Öffnung vorhanden ist.

Bei wenigen Produkten sind auch die Wartungsklappen unter der Tastatur.

Aber 100% GENAU sagen kann dir das nur Samsung oder jedmand der genau diesen Laptop hat.

MfG Heretic


----------



## Late (3. Dezember 2012)

Genau um den gings ja hier, deswegen dachte ich mir den hat wohl wer 

Mal sehen, vielleicht wirds doch mit ordentlichen Aufpreis gleich ein Zenbook, dann fällt das weg.


----------

